# Chemotherapy Infusion/Vidaza coding question



## srelre (Jun 8, 2011)

An outpatient facility  is having an issue on how they should be billing for Vidaza injections they are administering to a patient.  
The issue is that the patient is receiving 2 separate doses because they are unable to handle it all at once due to dicomfot.  They are being given in the same arm, 2 inches apart on the same day, same chair time.  The facility was billing with the modifiers 'LT' and 'RT', but they do not feel comfortable doing so because they are giving the injection in the same arm and are at a loss  as to how they should be coding for that.  

Does anyone have any opinions on how this should be coded?  I do not normally do this type of coding so I do not have a clue.  Any help would be appreciated.  I am researching it myself right now but need the answer yesterday.

The code for the drug is J9025 and the administration code is 96413.

Much appreciated


----------



## srelre (Jun 8, 2011)

*Correction*

Sorry, I have a correction to the origional question.  The drug is actually being given subcutaneous and administration code 96401 is being used.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 8, 2011)

I had this presentation in my Favs:

http://accc-cancer.org/meetings/pdf/DiGiaimo.pdf

On page 86:
If the drug is administered in divided doses, the administration should be billed as a single unit unless
separate access is required in the packaging instructions.


----------



## srelre (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you MOJO for your help.


----------

